# Vietnam POW's...40 years Later



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2016)

This 12 minute video is Not political...it is History.  It is a reminder of a positive aspect of what may have been the most divisive time in our recent history...and something that those of us who had some participation in events during that time might want to review.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/LemllfcAY8A


----------

